# Recent MROP opinions?



## DaveNV (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm looking for any and all candid opinions, from those who know, about the current state of MROP ownership.  There was a long thread last year about a special assessment and sketchy management practices.  How did all that work out?  

What's your pro/con experience with MROP, and ultimately, with VRI?  Is it worthwhile, or something to avoid?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## lawtechie (Feb 26, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking for any and all candid opinions, from those who know, about the current state of MROP ownership.  There was a long thread last year about a special assessment and sketchy management practices.  How did all that work out?
> 
> ...




I bought MROP after the special assessment but I did get a 19% increase in my maintenance fee this year.  The maintenance fee is still under $600 though.  I was worried after I bought but I was able to get a nice week in Maui and I think I will be using my Red MROP week to do more trading.  So far my experience with the MROP people and VRI has been very friendly and efficient.  Again, I was concerned at first but not so much now.  Hopefully there will be no mf increase in 2010.  The only thing with MROP is you have to reserve your week WAY IN ADVANCE.  Like 18 months in advance.


----------



## Ddee555 (Feb 26, 2009)

*My thoughts are the same as Lawtechie...*

I agree with Lawtechie...  At first, I was concerned about the assessments, management, new reservation process, but now, it doesn't cross my mind much.

I think ultimately choosing VRI for management is a smart move, as my experience with them so far has been great.  VRI kept open the Salt Lake City office for MROP, so we are essentially dealing with the same people for reservations, ownership questions, etc.  We no longer have the online reservation system, but so far, it's been working out with the call-in system.

I also think that VRI has shown a consistent positive history of working with timeshare homeowner associations.  So, I have confidence in them that they will do a good job handling MROP for the future.

Although the maintenance fees did go up a bit this year, MROP is still a bargain, because you book anything from a studio to a 2-bedroom or even a 3-bedroom at some locations, for the same fee.  So, depending on where you want to go and when, you can get a great unit for use or exchange.

I am also impressed with the new VRI internal exchange, which MROP owners can participate in, once they have booked their MROP week.  It opens up more options for a lesser cost than other exchange opportunities.

If you have any other questions, let me know.  I'll be glad to help.


----------



## jmparker98223 (Mar 16, 2009)

*MROP commentary*

I wish I could say the same as the others that have replied to this thread.  I cannot.  

Two years ago when I purchased my membership,  MROP was in the throes of switching over management from ORE to VRI.  Shortly thereafter things started to go south in my opinion.

For starters, there was a MROP website where owners could check availability of units in the system so real planning could occur vs. shots in the dark on availability.  That website was taken offline well over a year ago and no one at MROP can say if or when that functionality will ever be restored.  

Then came a whopper of a special assessment.  Was this the result of just bad planning or something else?  The membership will never know. The membership meeting where this was supposed to have been discussed never gave the topic a discussion from the floor.  

I had banked my 2008 week with the VRI internal exchange and put in a request for a destination.  VRI's computer system was alleged to be inoperable for the entire month of February 2009.  On March 14, 2009 when I called for a status update, a Trading Places agent answered the phone.  And, no search was ongoing for my banked week.  Does VRI really perform the  management or bookings?  Who knows?  Can you imagine a major timeshare operation with thousands of members and 55 properties operating without a computer for a month?  Worst of all MROP feels no need to keep the membership informed.

Then, in the last newsletter that listed the properties and the color, I found to my dismay that for the Coral Ridge property at St. George Utah the week of May 2, 2009 is shown as a White week when I tried to book it, I was informed that there was a 'typographical error' and that it was a Red week.  The MROP/VRI agent refused to honor their printed schedule, while acknowledging that no notice of this error had been sent to the membership and that even the MROP/VRI website had the same typographical error as well.  The agent didn't know if or when the website would be updated.

I have not experienced this level turmoil with my two other timeshares.  I doubt that my experience is an extraordinary run of bad experiences.  

On the positive side, the folks answering the phone are pleasant and try to be helpful but that doesn't compensate for the absence of meaningful management.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 16, 2009)

jmparker98223 said:


> I doubt that my experience is an extraordinary run of bad experiences.




That's an amazing series of problems!  I sure hope things improve for you.  I've decided to hold off on buying MROP for awhile, to see whether things calm down.

As an aside, (and not in any way to defend them), I have to say I'd be surprised that an April week in St. George would be considered a White week.  But I defiinitely agree with you that they should have honored their error.

Thanks for your thoughtful message.

Dave


----------



## lawtechie (Mar 16, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> That's an amazing series of problems!  I sure hope things improve for you.  I've decided to hold off on buying MROP for awhile, to see whether things calm down.
> 
> As an aside, (and not in any way to defend them), I have to say I'd be surprised that an April week in St. George would be considered a White week.  But I defiinitely agree with you that they should have honored their error.
> 
> ...




I think I bought after all the turmoil because I have had no problems so far.  Anyone can make a typo error but I do agree that they should have honored it.  Maybe he didn't push it enough??


----------



## jss223 (Mar 16, 2009)

In my view, MROP is a great value if you can book 18 months in advance.  If not, the lack of a website makes it impossible to know what is available and to plan a vacation.  I do think the current VRI exchange system is pretty good.


----------



## w879jr1 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Anyone missing old annual scheduling process?*



jss223 said:


> In my view, MROP is a great value if you can book 18 months in advance.  If not, the lack of a website makes it impossible to know what is available and to plan a vacation.



All the changes to MROP with the associated "difficulties" over recent years have irritated me, because my decision to purchase a week was influenced by what I saw as advantages, as it operated in the past, of MROP over other similar timeshare plans.

That said, however, my fears of the new systems have been allayed somewhat, and I have been happy with reservations that I have made for vacations in 2009 and 2010 with MROP under VRI management. My remaining concerns are to do with the lack of an online system, as yet, for planning and making the reservations.

I have no means of making a judgment whether overall the new system is better or worse than the old MROP annual scheduling process, in which plans did not have to be made so far ahead of time. Can other MROP members state a preference, and give an opinion as to whether or not,

(a) All the best weeks will go to those people who can make their choice 18 months out

(b)  The majority of people cannot plan so far ahead, so good weeks will always be available for later calls to the reservation desks.


----------



## gravityrules (Mar 24, 2009)

*MROP has worked OK for me*

I can't comment on the merits of the old scheduling system because my MROP week was recently acquired.  I bought in after the assessment on one of those often mentioned $1 ebay auctions so my point of reference is simply 'Is it worth the annual MFs?' and my answer is YES.

There is a lot of flexibility in MROP.  Not only do you have 50+ resorts to choose from (best done well in advance as previously described) but you can use VRI's internal exchange system (haven't tried that yet) or any of the external exchange companies.  MROP has both RCI and II resorts; so far I've used a smaller independent exchange company, Platinum Interchange, on 3 exchanges.  PI doesn't charge a membership fee and they gave me a bonus week for a Pend O'Reille deposit.

MROP's board is owner controlled.  In my opinion previous and the current BOD made some mistakes that came home to roost in the form of the $250 Special Assessment and the increased MFs.  The Coral Ridge development, not knowing Utah law prohibited liens on timeshare properties (some of the BOD are lawyers!), involvement with Wroman and their shady practices selling RCI Points, getting stuck with tax liabilities from the ResortsWest merger, not knowing the association bylaws regarding special assessments, trashing an working on-line reservations system and replacing it with a call-in system ... these are examples of the 'mistakes'.  At least there is some transparency and communication on what the BOD is doing which is more than can be said for the BOD/HOA of many timeshare properties.

I understand that some of the MF increase this year is because of assessments at several locations where MROP owns.  MROP does not have controlling interest in many of the resorts where weeks are owned so MROP cannot control assessments from these resorts; like individual owners they have to pay and pass along the cost to all MROP members.


----------



## lawtechie (Mar 27, 2009)

So far, when I called to book my 2009 week and 2010 week through MROP, I got Maui and Island Park Villiage near Yellowstone with no problems.  Since I got what I wanted through MROP, there was no need to exchange with VRI.  The people on the phone took care of me very well and were pleasant.  I have had a harder time on II and RCI websites!!

I am pleasantly surprised by my ownership of MROP so far.


----------



## rkconnor (Mar 27, 2009)

*MROP is OK*

I really don't have much to compare it with since it is the only time share I have owned.  I have two weeks and since I really have no interest in any of MROP properties, I always deposit them with Trading Places who does a great job.  The positives about MROP is they are responsive, cordial, and helpful on the phone and since I only talk to them once a year, I have no complaints.


----------

